# New build 130lt+ 4V system



## Helles (7/10/17)

Pick up the new pots yesterday for the new system
Will be 130lt + system gas fired kettle electric HLT and HERMS
Single tier brew stand
2 pumps already have 1 march pump
MT is 130lt
HlT is 143lt
Kettle is 170 lt
Ive got a bit of time to do it now as the new house doesnt have a garage at the moment
Gives me time to do the build
Hope to be up and running by xmas
Got a few bits today some more to come


----------



## Crusty (7/10/17)

Where did you source the pots from?
Good luck with the build.


----------



## jibba02 (7/10/17)

I would go, mt 143 and hlt 130. Hlt can always be refilled during mashing.


----------



## Helles (7/10/17)

https://www.heyhey.com.au 

Pick up was Point Cook vic 
Good quality with a thick base 
Said she would be getting some pots soon made for brewing with spigots 
Will post a link when she lets me know
Plenty of the other pots though


----------



## Helles (7/10/17)

jibba02 said:


> I would go, mt 143 and hlt 130. Hlt can always be refilled during mashing.


My old MT was 80 lt 
The 130 was just in case and i dont like refilling HLT due to chlorine


----------



## zensome (8/10/17)

Helles said:


> https://www.heyhey.com.au
> 
> Pick up was Point Cook vic
> Good quality with a thick base
> ...



They also ebay and the prices are better, I have purchased a couple and they are responsive to offers of lower prices then what they list for as well.

http://stores.ebay.com.au/heyheyaustralia/

Cheers


----------

